# ibs and menstrual cycle



## 16336 (May 31, 2005)

Hello, New user here... I experince major IBS with my Menstrual cycle... as well as other times, I also get major fatigue with it.. I appreciate any help...anyone else? what have you done for help...?I have a hard time with work/kids/home during that time... no one really understands...


----------



## 21057 (Jun 1, 2005)

Teri,I hear you- you are not alone.I have found these things help me:1. a nap in the afternoon. Make time for it! It helps immensely.2. small meals several times a day3. gentle exercise- a walk or bike ride4. prayer5. a good friend to talk withIt is a very crazy time when our kids are little. I am more tired during my cycle, too. Just try to use more self-care during this time.Take care of yourself!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I have found heating packs or hot water bottles relieve the pain as well as doing gentle exercises such as yoga helps loosen up gas an relax menstrual craps. You are not alone. Also, try to avoid foods that can trigger IBS.


----------



## 20796 (Jun 10, 2005)

I found that any dairy products or caffeine on or near my period would trigger a major attack, especially ice cream (fats and sugar on top of lactose sensitivity).


----------



## 16271 (Jul 28, 2005)

It's really good to read the comments posted on this thread.I'm glad i'm not alone with periods affecting ibs cramps. It's definately in the mornings for me if i get them. And up until reading these comments did i realise about the link between my period and cramps, and esp. the coffee thing! I have a coffee everymorning around 8:30, which then means by 9 i need to use the loo and then have cramps until lunch...So silly what we just ignore for the pleasures in life. I love my morning coffee, but i think the cramps might be worse... I've only just gotten back into my cycle from being on the Hormone injection for contraception, so i'm having a period every 2 weeks! Sucks. But having to deal with ibs as well... just another joy of being a woman i guess







Thanks for letting me rant...newbie


----------



## 16795 (Aug 11, 2005)

As I have posted in other forums, I use blackberry cider for diarrhea. I tend to have a little worse diarrhea during my menstrual cycle than other times. And I get cramps and migraines (it's just a really fun 5 days right!) Anyway, I tried taking immodium a couple times but it just stopped me up and seemed to make my cramps worse. The blackberry juice (or just eating blackberries) will stop the diarrhea, but you will still be able to go to the bathroom. And it helps nausea too, so I also sip on it when the migraines hit b/c I get horribly nauseated when I get migraines.Ice pack on your head for migrainesHeating pad for cramps are the best!! If you absolutely have to, you can use those gel heating pads that can go wherever you go, but nothing substitutes for a good old plugin heating pad!Also, my gyno told me that if I would start taking regular old ibuprofen (4 tablets a day) 4 days before my period starts that it would reduce cramping tremendously.Hope this helps!!


----------

